# Praying biblically



## cris (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello dear brothers and friends

I have been thinking about the way we pray (I don't want it to sound like I pray enough and very fervently, it's just this little detail what's missing - not praying biblically). Because this is not necessarily the case.
But I noticed that sometimes I pray about things that I am not supposed to pray about, and so often I have "patterns", which are not so biblical either. Many I hear in church. Or I pray in general terms ("bless me"), etc.

Can anyone help me with this? A study or book on that (puritans, if possible). I don't necessarily mean take the prayers in the Biblie and do alike. 
I mean the right wording and the right ideas. 
In my opinion we are supposed to pray biblically.

In case there is such a thread, please point me to it. I haven't found anything similar here.

Thank you very much. I am so blessed by this forum!

Cristian


----------



## dannyhyde (Oct 27, 2009)

I would recommend John Owen, A Discourse of the Work of the Holy Spirit in Prayer.

If you are in San Diego, just to let you know that I am teaching through this book right now up in Carlsbad every 1st and 3rd Wednesdays of the month. Here are details and directions.


----------



## cris (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow, praise the Lord, I'll be there!
Thank you so much, reverend.
Cristian


----------

